# Newbie Question



## Wolfpak1106 (Apr 23, 2009)

Im new to larger tanks. Still waiting for my tank to cycle and I've been looking around for fish and these Cichlids looks Colorful and a lot of fun. I just have a few questions. Which kind should I get because I see African and South America? How many can I fit in a 55 gallon tank? Will I need certain items like rocks and plants? Also are they hard to care for? Which ones are more fun because I have seen non aggressive and aggressive? Any other items I may need for these guys please make me aware of such as do they prefer gravel to sand vise versa. 

Thanks!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a 55gal African cichlid tank with 4 bumblebee cichlids 5 zebra cichlids 6 African kenyi's and a few other assorted fish. Most people would say it is over stocked but since I have only lost 2 fish in six months (due to ich) I would disagree. You with need lots of hiding places whether you use rocks are pre-made ornaments is up to you. I went with rocks I found near my house to make caves. I used sand instead of gravel just to make it look more natural since that is what they use to live in.

Here is a picture of my setup.


Let me know if you have any other questions I would be glad to help.


----------



## Wolfpak1106 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello,

Yesterday I went to a local tropical fish store and I purchased some aragonite. I also talked to them about cycling and they gave me 2 filters from a well run tank and I squeezed those filters in the tank and poured the water they were in into my tank. This afternoon I measured and Ammonia was .50ppm Nitrite 0ppm and Nitrates 5ppm. I dont know good levels so can someone tell me some good levels for Nitrates? I know you want ammonia and nitrites as 0ppm. Was the aragonite a good choice? He recommended it for cichlids and he said it was easy to suck up the extra junk on top. I also noticed that I accidently introduces these tiny tiny snails into my tank. I have no clue if theres larva to. What should I do about them?? I have been checking out cichlids and I like the looks of the Blue, Yellow, Multicolored and there are many more I can't list. Im leaning toward the more bright colorful ones as you can tell by the colors. Please help point me in the right direction. Thanks!!!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I dont want to quote the chemical values to you because i dont even know where mine are, but as far as the snails go you need to decide now if you want them because one they are in there they are hard to get out, they breed super fast


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

you will prolly want to stay with africans if you want to fit more in your tank, S. Americans usually are more aggressive and bigger, in my experiences anyway. Of course my Red Peacocks are pretty big.


----------



## Wolfpak1106 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have stocked my tank officially!! They all seem to be doing great no fin nipping, chasing, etc. They all actually school in this large little group. IMO its very interesting watching them bolt around together and sifting for stuff to eat and check they swim along the side of the take checking their perimeters. I just have 1 concern. I don't know if its some kind of infection/disease but my 2 blue cobalts have these 2 yellow dot like things on their Anal Fin. The one blue cobalt also has black specks on his fins and back of his body. Is it something I should be alarmed off and if so what should I do? 

Thanks


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Wolfpak1106 said:


> I have stocked my tank officially!! They all seem to be doing great no fin nipping, chasing, etc. They all actually school in this large little group. IMO its very interesting watching them bolt around together and sifting for stuff to eat and check they swim along the side of the take checking their perimeters. I just have 1 concern. I don't know if its some kind of infection/disease but my 2 blue cobalts have these 2 yellow dot like things on their Anal Fin. The one blue cobalt also has black specks on his fins and back of his body. Is it something I should be alarmed off and if so what should I do?
> 
> Thanks


the two yellow dots show that a fish is a dominate male
idk about the black specs without a picture


----------

